# Frame saws - bow saws.



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*

*A simple frame saw.* 
Even if they call it a bow saw.

*Every one can make a frame saw!*
No I do not mean this to be big headed, I mean this from my heart, and I mean this as a motivation for all that have a wish to try - please just do it!
I dedicate this blog to or LJ buddy WayneC, you know why.

In this blog I will make a simple frame saw step by step.

*What is it with this bow saw / frame saw? *
Nothing really, just found out that the more I look, the less I understand what the right word is for it.
It is not that it really matter, but it would be interesting if we could find an answer to this, until then I will call it a frame saw, since there are a frame and now bow here.









So here we are, the parts ready to become a saw.
A strong wood with tight fibers (this is from a old parasol), you will need to cut this up so it have a size that match the size of your blade, the lighter and thinner the better, but at some point it will become too thin so it will break or wobble, this depending on the wood, so all I can say is try.
A blade. I bought mine from a English saw maker so it is hand sharpened and set, the steel is so soft that it can be re sharpened with a file. The blade I used is a turning Saw blade - 12" length. 11tpi approx. I bought it here.
Any blade will do, if you want to make a cheap fine saw you can buy one of the miter saw blades in any hardware store for next to nothing or as Patron suggest a broken bandsaw blade.
You also need two nails and some string, but this will come later.









Just to show you what I talk about this is a standard parasol without the fabric, in the fall people often trash them and whenever I see one I grab them, there are plenty of fine wood in these and some of them are excellent quality of wood.









And here you see the wood after it has been separated.
I have made plenty of handles also for chisels out of these old parasols.









I know you are not here to read about recycle but saws…
So here is the layout.
I will make a saw with a handle that goes under the blade to secure a really fine control since this is a relatively small saw.
It will be a simple design because I want it to match my Japanese tools even I do know the Japanese do not have a tradition for frame saws (traditions are important to follow and to break if no one is hurt by it). 
The saw will be collapsible so it can be transported easy and be a part of my 'out of the house' tool kit.









So let's mark up the places where the bars cross each other.









Transfer the marks to the side where the tenon joints shall be.









Mark up for the mortises, if you divide the dimension into three equal sizes you will not go all wrong, but try to match it with your chisel sizes if possible.
I use my cutting gauge to make deep cuts I can easy follow later with the chisel.









And with a middle gauge I mark the center of the mortise also.









Now time to drill, set the deep stop on your drill press so you will not drill through by mistake.
I want my mortises to be blind (means they do not go all the way through the wood), this is just because I find it more beautiful, so if you think it is more easy to make them go through you can do so.
Also if you want to make a fixed frame, you can let them go through and then wedge them after with contrast wood , this looks wonderful, but I prefer the collapsible version.









Now use the center line to guide you while you make a series of holes in the mortise with a drill that is a little smaller than the mortise width (better too small).









Time to pare out the mortise, a wide chisel for the sides and a narrow for the ends - kind of logic yes…
The chisel can never be sharp enough for paring, so if your chisel is not sharp now is the time to sharpen.









So time to make the matching tenon.
Mark up the one first and finish this one before you make the other end of the cross bar.









If you are lazy and cut the tenon by the table saw, you need to set the deepness of the blade shy of the bar thickness, then raise the bar and run it through.
But today we use a hand saw so everyone can follow, and also there are a charm in using a hand saw to make a hand saw.









So first step is to mark the deepness of the tenon.
I like to use the cutting wheel since this gives a crisp mark when we go cross grain.
(Notice the crack in the wood below, this you will see later, I didn't).









Then mark the width of the tenon on top and down the sides.
Here I use a cutting gauge for two reasons, one that I go with the grain and two that I want to work with two gauges so I keep the setting for the next tenon.









Now cut down the tenon.
Stay on the good side of the line, or in other words let the line stay, you can clean up and fit later, you can't add wood if too small.









And cut the shoulders (not your own please).
Clamp or use a bench hook.









Now clean up the shoulder, what can be better than to use a self made shoulder plane for that.









For the face of the tenon use a wide chisel, and pare of slowly, and test fit again and again until it can be just pushed into the mortise with a gentle pressure.









Chamfer the edges light and rough on the end so it is easy to get in.









Here we are.









The perfect match…









Now for the other end.
Fit the side you just made together.
Lay the saw blade on the saw so the holes are centered on the wood bars.
When it is all straight you can mark where the second tenon shoulder shall be.









And we repeat the same story as before.
Marking.









Sawing.









Fitting.
So now we have a frame.
Notice the position of the blade.
I want the blade to be held to the saw as simple as possible on this saw.
So in one side it is just up in the wood end, and since I made a handle version the blade must go through the frame in the other side (if you don't get it will come).









And now to something completely different…
I just decided to cut of the top to make it more handy.
Mark the same length.









And saw, that's it.

This is the end of part one , it is late here in Copenhagen so I will go to bed now and hopefully post part two tomorrow where we will finish the saw.

*Links:*
My Swans &v Bones frame saw here: 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46219

An old Danish frame saw I just brought back to life:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/53076









This was what came up when I was searching on Google for Japanese bow saw…

Hope this blog will inspire others to give it a go on the frame saws,

*Best of thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


A nice tour! As usual, I must go back slowly. will be enjoying the read


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


This is a plesant surprise. I have making a bow saw high on my project list. Looking forward to the next part.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


Al, you will get it, do not worry - lol.
(You have my phone number if you don't).

Wayne, yes I know and this was the reason why I upgrated this on my project list, so I should have dedicated this blog to you! I will do that right away.

Best thoughts and thank you for the nice comments my wonderful buddy's,
Mads


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


Mafe, very simple, very sweet, very detailed tutorial. What about a small one for dovetails? I'm about ready to try hand made dovetails and I just can't see spending so much money on a dovetail saw.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


fun read. nice methods. great photos.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


Great blog Mads.

One of these day I am going to make some of my own tools following your wonderfull blogs.

Thanks a million.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


Okay so you seem to always be a train ahead of us all, I also have a frame saw on my to-do list ^^


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


Very nice job explaining all the steps and the best part of all was the source for free wood to make them!!
I think you should have your own TV show. It would be more popular that Norm Abram's show and you always make such nice tools!!
Thanks for sharing, my friend!!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


Cool little project. And I laughed out loud at the picture at the end. Good one.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


Nice blog, Mad.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


Thanks Mads. I enjoyed reading that - you have an easy style of writing that just lets us come along on the journey with you.

From my trusty Reader's Digest Book of Tools and Skills:

*Frame Saw* (or wooden bowsaw) is used for cutting curved edges. The twisted cord at the top of the frame supplies tension to keep the blade from wobbling during cutting.

*Bowsaw* is a heavy duty tool for cutting logs or for coarse sawing of green wood, dry or seasoned wood, or other building materials. The tubular steel frame holds the blade under tension, which can be controlled with the quick release lever.

That would suggest that both names are acceptable, but frame saw is probably more correct.

On the other hand, I have another book by Tage Frid, and he calls it a bowsaw. You just can't win, can you?


----------



## DullChiselDoug (Oct 5, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


Great blog/tutorial! Thank you for taking the time to share it with us.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


Here a fast update:
The blade I used is a turning Saw blade - 12" length. 11tpi approx.
I bought it here:
http://www.flinn-garlick-saws.co.uk/cgi-bin/sh000001.pl?REFPAGE=http%3a%2f%2fwww%2eflinn%2dgarlick%2dsaws%2eco%2euk%2facatalog%2fsearch%2ehtml&WD=saw%20blade&PN=Specialised_Products%2ehtml%23a1_21113#a1_21113
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


Very nice work mate.

Once I get this shoji screen install finished off I need to finish sorting out the garage(shop) and get to work making some tools.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


Very nice job. Even though you were LAZY and used your electric drill press.  I should really make one of these. And when I do, I'm gonna be MUCH lazier than you.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


Nice going here Mads!!!, inspiring and great work! Keep theses posts going my friend! I will get to this project myself as well…....thanks for the informative post and pics!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw (even if they call it a bow saw).*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> Even if they call it a bow saw.
> ...


Hi,

JJW, glad that you can use it, and glad for your words.

Rance, yes I am lazy! That is a fact. But to be honest I cant drill by hand a hole that are as crisp so I need more practice. Also I can hide behind the fact that I am retired due to my neck and arms, so i have to be really carefull all the time not to do the same moves for too long. But… my electric plane have not been used for many years, so…

Patric, are you going to make a Japanese inspired workshop? I have just finished a Japanese inspired workbench that I can use in the living room, I'll post it soon.
Shoji screen that sound interesting, can I see that somewhere?
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*A simple frame saw - part two*

*A simple frame saw.* 
part two.

I dedicate this blog to or LJ buddy WayneC, you know why.

This is a blog about making a simple frame saw step by step.









Last blog ended where we had made the tenons for the frame, and we had actually also cut the top of the saw to length.
In this blog we start fitting the blade.
First position the blade and mark with a pencil where the blades top and bottom are.
At the side with no handle the blade shall be just a hair over the saw end.
At the side with handle the blade must be parallel to the crossbar and then you mark top and bottom of the blade.
(I hope that makes sense - look at the picture).









There are many ways to fasten the blade, this is the most simple, a nail.
I will follow the simple road on this saw with no fittings.









First the side bar without the extra handle.
Fix it in your wise and mark a line down the center, it is a good idea to use a marking knife so you cut into the wood.
(Here I use one that is from Korea and a gift from my sister, recommended by my Korean LJ friend Poisson thank you both.).









Saw down the line, and saw a hair deeper than the thickness of the saw blade you will use in the saw.
Then fit in the blade.
It is important that you choose a saw with a saw blade of the same thickness or a little thinner when you make this cut so the blade will be held by the wood (if possible you can use the loose blade for the sawing).
(If you make a saw with no handle then just repeat this on the other side).









Now we go to the bar with the handle.
Put your marks to the face of the bar and find the center.









Drill a small hole through the bar.
The size must fit your jeweler saw blades or fret saw blades thickness.









Now I use a jeweler saw.
(And managed to take a blurry picture of it…).









Mount the blade through the hole.
Saw down to the mark and a hair extra.
Then turn the blade and saw the other part.









Now you have a fine hole where your saw blade can go through.
(Almost magic…).









Remember the crack in last blog…
Well now I discovered it and put the saw under tension, and look what happened!
Learning by doing.
10 minutes later I have made a new, and I got some training, so nothing is so bad, that something good don't come out of it at the end (Danish saying).









Here a picture of the new saw blade hole.









Now make sure the frame is square.
Lay the blade on top of the saw frame.
Mark the holes of the saw blade.
(The handle of my awl is also made from a piece of parasol).









Drill a hole through the frame.
(I use a push drill, they make no noise).









Mark the thickness of the frame on the nail.
And then cut it of to length.









Mark where the blade meets the edge of the saw.









Bang the nail in.
(Here I use my Sweet little Miss Debbie hammer and send her a thought).









As I said I wanted a little upgrade from the nails, so I bend some brass rod.
Cut of one end as the nails in thickness of the saw and leave the other end quite long so it is easy to get hold of since I want the saw to be easy put apart.









Now I cut a little piece of scrap, thickness of app one third of the frame bars.
This is going to be the tension arm for the saw.
It will need to be as long as the top arm and a little more than the width of the cross bar extra.
(Look at next picture).









Now time to make half a hole to attach the tension string.
I fasten a piece of scrap wood to outside of the end of the side bars.









And then drill a hole app the thickness of the bar down and right in the gap between the scrap and the frame.









So now I can attach the string.
I use a nylon cord, but the string just need to be strong and not too flexible.









At the end of the tension stick I file a little half circle.









Then tighten the tension string by turning the tension stick around until the blade is tight.
And now we have a saw!
(You can over tension a saw, so try carefully to find the best spot. On my Swans & Bones saw you can see a more advanced tension stick that can be adjusted half turns).









Test cutting.
Notice the wonderful grip I have due to the handle.









Test cuts (the two on the top).
Yes it can be used for dovetails Rand.









A nice pair of friends.









Here wrapped up and ready to take on the go.
Compared to the dovetail saw in size.









MaFe has left the building!

The end.

*Links:*
My Swans &v Bones frame saw here: 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46219

An old Danish frame saw I just brought back to life:
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/53076

Hope this blog will inspire others to give it a go on the frame saws,

*Best of thoughts,* 
Mads


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw - part two*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> part two.
> ...


well done mads

as always

i made one once
(i had a small band saw that kept breaking blades)

all i had was band saw blades
and found i could drill holes in them

so that's what i used for the blade

it worked just fine
and with different width blades
will do different circle cutting
(just like the band saw)


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw - part two*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> part two.
> ...


Well done.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw - part two*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> part two.
> ...


Cooll little saw Mads, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw - part two*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> part two.
> ...


Great job Mads - and an easy blog to follow.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw - part two*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> part two.
> ...


wonderful blog and a wonderful tool and lessons acquired along the way.

thanks for posting this Mads


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw - part two*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> part two.
> ...


Very nice. Your instructions are great for all. Your collection of bow saws is inspirational. One of these days you will be making a bow saw to rip boards, with the blade in the middle at 90 degrees.

I still have to remake my bow saw that I made knobs for some time ago. I have been making a small park bench for my wife and I, for the patio and got seriously side tracked. The project is is one of those, "well, thats not hard to make" projects that involved making a seat that my wife is comfortable. It is also my first "chair."


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw - part two*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> part two.
> ...


As usual good work, Mads. Interesting that such a simple project would draw so much interest. I have made several of these of different sizes and designs. I used broken bandsaw blades as Patron suggests.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *A simple frame saw - part two*
> 
> *A simple frame saw.*
> part two.
> ...


Hi guys,
Yes I enjoy to see that a relativly simple project is also interesting, we have to remember all that LJ is a mix of levels and that meet here and learn from eachother. I am quite a beginner my self and can still find great joy in not only learning what can be done, but also to see how others work. Personally I get more confidence the more simple the project seems, so even the two frame saws I made bacically are the same, this second one would make me more confidet and go for it. The reason why I went this way was that I wanted a simple saw that could match the simplicity of my Japanese tools, where the Swans & Bones are more detailed, more decor less tool.
I still have one version I want to make at one time, but right now my list is too long.
Thank you all for the kind comments, I am glad to see it can inspire and hope to see frame saws postet here on LJ.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*

*Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
Parts and Swans

I was always fascinated by frame saws (bow saw in US), when I was a boy and visited my friends uncles cabinet making shop and they were hanging there on the wall I loved the look of them, they were like practical sculptures.
And for about a year I had the dream to make a frame saw, but I kept finding other projects that came first, and felt my skills needed to grow before doing this.
But when I fell over a picture of a frame saw with swans heads, and I had no choice left, I needed to make a frame saw, and I needed to try if I was able to make a swan carving… 
(I send a warm thank you to the inspirator who ironically calls himself 'the toolman').

Since I have postet the saw by now, I will show a picture of the saw when done before we begin the 'tuturial'.









I call it Swans and Bones, named after the shapes.









Here is where I began, a sketch of the idea, adjusted as I went and finished up after.









I decided to go the MaFe way - recycle and parts made from standard items.
A pice of teak board, and chumk of teak and a standard coping saw blade.









Marking the width of the arms and the cross bar.









Cut the board.
This can ofcourse be done by hand.









Ohhh yes!
We need also some threaded rod, I use brass just because it is looking more beautiful when it gets old.









Do you get the picture?









Or do I need to draw it?









Marking for the cross bar.









And where the base for the blade will be.









More marking…









The curces can be added.









And the swans.









This is what I wish for.
Swans at the top, and bones at the base.









Bones.









Midt.









Swans.









If you want to work by hand, use another coping saw…









I use the bands saw.









And take as much as I can.
Look at that terible burn…









Making a hole.









Cutting out the waste with a jeweler saw.









Or your scroll saw.









Here we are, closer and closer.









Mark up the back sides.









And the curves I want.









Same for the lower part.









Then some more cutting.









A tour on my beloved Super sander.









Knifes, carving tools, pipe and good music, how can I not be happy?









First swan starts to take shape.









After some sanding, and I am not all disapointed in the result - dam good MaFe, jubiiii.









Fragile as a swan should be, and this is my first carving ever.









Now the bone.









Ohhhh yes an one more of each!









A quick tour on the sisal wheel after sanding.









Linseed oil.









With and without.









Wet swan.









Wax, I use a antique wax to make the lines become more visual.









With and without.









Swans.









Bones.

For me this was a dream come true, a step on my wood travel, and I'm quite happy for the result, when I get time and energy I will work more on the bones by the blade, these I want to look more like real bones.

End of part one, part two will come soon.

Links: 
Wiki bowsaw: press here
The swans nest by Hans Christian Andersen: press here
Song by Swan lee: press here
Us parts: press here

Hope it can be to some inspiration, who knows even some frame saws.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Just found this blog that I for some reason never posted…
Hope it can still inspire.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Dude, I will be making one of those some day too!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Mafe, you always inspire !
Congratulations on another fine piece.


----------



## Bricofleur (Aug 28, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Hi Mads, it's good to hear from you! Yes, this project will inspire. Thanks for posting, finally!  However I remember having seen that saw! Perhaps it was in the back ground of a photo from yours.

I hope life is still good and exciting for you!

Best,

Serge

http://atelierdubricoleur.wordpress.com


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Really nice work, well done!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


very nice Mads. I love the design.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Mads

You always inspire my friend.

A truly wonderful saw

As usual great detail plus your

inspiration

jamie


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


A beautiful saw at the hands of a Master.
Thanks Mads.


----------



## planepassion (Nov 24, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Beautiful work Mads. And an excellent pictorial of your step by step process. I look forward to seeing you use your new heirloom tool on future projects.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


I love how you made the handles Mads.

I kew you are really good but now I know you are reallyyyyyyyyyyyyyy good!

Thanks!


----------



## Jason34 (Oct 17, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Your work and blogs are always informative and inspiring. Such a beautiful saw. I enjoyed your sketch also. You should frame it and hang it on the wall of your shop.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Beautiful job on that swan saw!!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Great post mads! Love the tutorials to break it down for us, now there's no excuse not to!


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Very Cool !!!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


You were born in the wrong time my Friend! 
What could be finer than a Well-Made Tool with some whimsy built-in!
As always, Fine Work Mads!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


I remember you making this saw many months ago. I liked it then and like it now. Very nice Mads.


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Well done. A very pretty and practical piece. Great write up as well.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


still remmembering the feeling of having it in my hand liked it and still does 
since its a very elegant saw to have infront of you 
one you can be proud of and enjoy to use 

thanks for the totureal Mads

take care
Dennis


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Mads,

Your work always inspires! And your step-by-step blogging makes it easy to learn and copy the Master's work!

Very well done, Sir.

Cheers!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Awesome post Mads, I remember this saw! Very inspiring as always!

Be well friend,

Joe


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Sawww-weeet! Mads.. Nice pic-how-to.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Still the most beautiful bowsaw I've ever seen in my life.
.
There should be more animal forms in modern homebrewed tools.
.
Hat's off, Mads.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Beautiful and charming little frame saw Mads. I hope you enjoy using it. I understand that they can be quite useful. I have always wanted to make one of these, but never seem to get around to it. I did buy a blade for a larger frame saw, but it has been sitting in my shop for about 6 years.


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Wood and steel and sweat
Combine to create fine art
Yet are art themselves


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Hi there,
A big warm hello from Copenhagen.
Bali, smiles here.
Stefang, I think it should be a project for you this winter, and I will be happy to see the result.
Bertha, Al, I seem to remeber some frogs my friend… 
Roger, lol.
Joe, remember also your project, always full of life.
Firehouse, at times I feel more slave than master… smiles.
Dennis, I was almost worried for you, happy to get a sound here. How are you? Yes you acually played with that saw at your last visit.
Woodfix, ;-)
Dr. Ken, And I still have a big smile thank you.
Littlecope, yes I agree, app 100 years too late… But I enjoy still.
Daddyz, ;-)
Philip, ;-)_o
Jim, And completely without dovetails…
Jason, I love to draw, and this time before the build.
Ian, I knew I was happy, but now I am really happy.
Brad, It is a pleasure to use also, sturdy and really light.
Lew, smiles here.
Jamie, so good to see you here, you are not forgotten, not only the birds will fly…
Donw, perhaps a new restore area…
John, ;-)
Brico serge, yes I posted the saw some time ago just forgot the blog back then.
Racerglen, I try my best.
Soda, you have to!
Thank you all for your wonderful comments and the big smile on my face.
These days I am searching for a new workshop and hope to make shaves soon.
Amazed to see more than 1000 visits here in one day, just to look at the saw, thank you all.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


I´m ok for now , I even managed to get into the shop today 
and actuly used four tools too ..... 
a pencil , the folding ruler , a square and a saw …. have I missed the fun … yes ,yes and yes ! 

I´ll send you a pm in one of the nearest days

take care
Dennis


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Mads - as always you amaze me. Excellent saw, just awesome.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Great details Mads, thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Dennis, ;-)
Chrisstef and Mauricio, thank you for your kind words it always makes my days bright.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Mads - a work of art. I will try to make one of these soon (I hope)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Thank you David.
I am fighting here these days, but all good news.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*

*Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
Parts and Swans

Part two.

Last blog ended where the swans and bones handles were finished, now I will move on to the home made hardware.

Found this interesting link it might give some thoughts.









A standard brass screw app two inch long.
The head is cut off.









The end rounded, this can be done by hand, but yes I am lazy…









Ok, back to the hacksaw, cut down the middle.









Then half way down on the side.









Bravo!!!
We have a blade holder.









Get the picture.









A pair and we have a saw.









OK. I will make one more version, just for fun.
This time I will use threaded rod, brass.
Cut of a piece that are long enough to go through the handle and long enough to hold the blade in one side and go into the turn handle on the upper side. (Confused look at later picture








es).
Mark what part that goes into the turn handle.









Put the rod into a lathe or a drill and turn while you file of the thread.









I will leave a little just because I think it looks wonderful.









Shiny and wonderful.









Cut down the middle.
(Guess you know by now).









Like before we want a holder for the blade.









Like so!









Get it?









Back to the frame.
Marking for the hole where the rod will go through, same diameter as the rod.









Drill first with a smaller drill.









Then drill the final hole.









Yabadabadooooooo!









We got the hardware ready here.









Time to fish!
Ok, no fishing this is just my push stick, what you should look at here are the small pieces of wood on the saw.
This is the wood for the turn handles.









Back to the lathe.









First round.









Then shape a fine little handle.









Nice pair I think.









Linseed oil.









Polish.









Cloth.









Fine polish.









Cloth.









Another turn with linseed oil.
This is my often used tool finish.









Drill a hole for the rod into the handle.
This time I make the hole a little smaller.









Then I thread the wood.









Mixing epoxy.









Fill it into the handle and then screw the rod end of the blade holder into the handle.









Leave to dry and perhaps smoke a wonderful pipe of tobacco.

End of part two, part three will come soon.

Links: 
Wiki bow saw: press here
The swans nest by Hans Christian Andersen: press here
Song by Swan lee: press here
Us parts: press here

Hope it can be to some inspiration, who knows even some frame saws.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


I love the way you work and design, Mads!


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Do I see a mouse trap in the last picture?


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Thats terrific for getting those blades and handles together! Great stuff Mads, thank you!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Genius. At first I thought epoxy?... Then remembered it is a bow saw, not a regular coping saw. Well done.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


This is going to be a beautiful saw. There is something about bow saws which I find especially lovely. Perhaps it is the tension; perhaps it is the balance; I don't know.

Is anyone besides me finding it amusing that you are using all of this power equipment to make the ultimate hand tool? And how are you going to have patience to use your bow saw, if you are as lazy as you claim to be?


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Great Blog, my friend!! You must keep your camera in the shop, too. That is a slick way to make blade holders. do you angle that side cut back to keep the blade from slipping out. I was thinking that a tube slid over that thread would also do that. I wished I used hand toosl as much as you do because there is an art to it. I use mostly power tools because I like to move through a project quickly.

Mads, I was thinking of you last week when I had to make a walnut plaque for a customer. It was and unruly board and too wide for my jointer so I had to get out my hand plane and flatten it to be able to run it through the planer. I felt like Mads pushing chips right off the bench. I am far from you skill though.

Have a great weekend, ............Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Excellent blog Mads. I like the way you did the blade holders and well, the whole thing actually. Inspiring, useful and artistic all at the same time.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Great blog

Amazing that you did the hardware

from standard components.

Good to see you back on a roll


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Just wonderful. Nice all the way around.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Very nice work Mads. Brought back memories seeing Araldite.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Thanks for the extra details Mads.

Today I was at the home center to get some paint for my fence. 
I looked at the coping saw blades and they only had some around 7" 
I guess I will have to order online.

The link is interesting. I need to get my korean friend to tanslate.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Hi ho!
Lew, ;-)
Thomas, yes and a mouse trap on wheels…
jjw, in many ways…
Philip, yes I wantet to be sure it could take the tension, perhaps I am to careful.
Kay, yes I also find these saws extremely beautiful, I think it is the thin blade that are so strong when in tension, just like in stressed concrete constructions.
For the powertools… Yes I agree in a way, but there are several reasons, the first is my health - you can read about this here and for that reason I have to use my arms where it is the most use, I tend to go by the principal of if I know how to do it by hand and the result will not be different I use a machine. Second I am lazy… Third I am impatient. Hope it all makes sence.








My latest buy, yes I like frame saws… Got them all for the price of less than one new.
Jim, I can just imagine you with a handplane, sounds just wonderful, like one of those moments we keep in the heart, would have loved to be there and share a beer after.
Yes I angle the cut a little for the holder in this way the tension beeks the blade from running out.
Mike, smiles here.
Jamie, I love that, to use standard components and make new things.
Roger, ;-)
Madts, I can imagine that.
Ian, this one is a 6,5 inch blade. If you get the link translated let me know please.
Thank you all for all the wonderful words, I am a lucky man to know you all.
Best thoughts to all of you,
Mads


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Nice saw.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Thanks CJ.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Very COOL & helpful thread!

Thank you very much!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Smiles Joe.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*

*Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
Parts and Swans

Part three.

Last blog ended with a good tobacco, the hardware, the turn handles and the side handles ready, now it is time to finish the frame.









With the hardware and frame in place, the frame can be completed.
So I place the piece of wood in the middle and am ready to mark up the width, and add length for the tenons.
Since I want the frame sides to end parallel, the saw before tension will have to tilt a little towards the blade end, in this way once the tension is made the sides will be straight (hope this makes sense).









Next step is to cut the tenons, this I do on the table saw even I know I make hand tools… (One I am lazy, two I am retired due to a neck operation so I have a lot of pain in arms and neck, so I have to choose what parts of the work that need my hands).
I start with the faces.









Then the sides.









Get the picture?









Marking width and then tenon.









Then cut the other tenon face.









Sides.









And with a cutting gauge fit the size.









Finally paring the tenon sides.









Cleaning up the shoulders with a shoulder plane.









This one is Veritas miniature version, really cool tool.









The tenons are made and I can move on to the mortises.
First I mark them up carefully.









Then pre drill a series of holes.









Like this!









Now for some strange reason I go on with the frame…
I have no idea why I did not finish the mortises.
To keep the bone structure, I decide to minimize the frames center piece, just like a human leg bone, since the maximum strength is needed by the joint and the center just need to be able to take the push stress.
So this is marked with a thin ruler that can curve.









Cut off.









And sanded in shape.









After a finish like the rest of the frame, the saw parts are all there.









Finally back!
With a mortise chisel I start cleaning up.









And here my little dovetail chisel made from exato blade is a gem.









With a little patience a mortise is born.









And the fit is perfect.









One more to go.









And the final finish is made.









So many custom made tools for so little work… But the pleasure is even bigger when you made the tools yourself.









Soaking in linseed oil while we wait for the next blog part.

End of part three, part four will come soon and that will be the last.

Links: 
Wiki bow saw: press here
The swans nest by Hans Christian Andersen: press here
Song by Swan lee: press here
Us parts: press here

Hope it can be to some inspiration, who knows even some frame saws.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


It is so delicate

Great blog

jamie


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


very nice Mads.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Mads, that is an heirloom tool Great work, my friend!!..............JIm


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


All so well done Mads, and the smaller things are, the more difficult they are to do, and this is a pretty small frame saw.

I can't help but wonder what you have done with all of your shop tools since you moved. Did you find a place to store them?


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


You are an amazing craftsman Mafe! Keep up the great and beautiful work!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


That veritas plane is cute.

Thanks Mads


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Awesome work Mafe! You sure turn out a lot of it ;-)


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Hi ho,
Topa, productive I am! Yes but acually a lot was done some while ago, I still have quite a few posts and blogs that was never posted… Will come now I have time.
Ian, Nate, Don, Jamie, big smile here thanks to you!
Stefang, all my stuff is packed away these days, a room fuul to the seeling and even more… Hope that I soon will finde space.
Jim, it would be wonderful if my tool eneded like that.
Best thoughts guys,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*

*Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
Parts and Swans

Part four, the finale.

Last blog ended with a soak of oil, this time we move on to finish, tension, making the saw work, and this will be the end of the Swans and bones blog.









The frame is complete and it's time for the tensioning.
A piece of wood, same as the saw.









Mark the size.
At least as long as the saw top to the center.









Also a little piece of wood for the half turn tension piece.
(This I will explain later).









This need to go through.









So parts ready.









Making the holes for the mortise.









Cleaning up.









Shaping on my Supersander (I love that tool).









Here you see the idea.
I have started shaping the tensioner also.









Shaping details.









Bone look…









Linseed oil.









Time for finish.
First a rough polish on the wheel.









Here you see the result to the right.
(This is what I use on my knifes).









Just like this.









The fine polish.









Like this…









All the parts are now ready, and time for a wonderful pear.









Tasty!









Traditionally we use hemp cord in Europe, but I try with a ship quality nylon since I love the red color.
Remember to burn the ends.









And here we have the saw!
Notice the half turn tensioner, this is a cool detail that makes you able to tension to the limit.









Handle.









Shoulders.









Swans neck.









Tensioner.









And the saw in the hands of the happy owner.

End of this part of the blog.

Links: 
Wiki bow saw: press here
The swans nest by Hans Christian Andersen: press here
Song by Swan lee: press here
Us parts: press here

Hope it can be to some inspiration, who knows even some frame saws.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Wonderful Mads


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Tusind tak (one thousand thanks) for a very nice blog.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Great !
loved following you along to a wonderfull finish


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Very nice instruction!!................Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Wonderful saw and blog Mads. I have the modern version of a larger bow saw just like the one in the Wiki link. It has very open tooth spacing. I use it a lot to cut trees in the garden instead of using a noisy and dangerous chainsaw. It works great, and I'm sure your fine little saw will too, or you might just choose to hang it on the wall as an art piece. Either way it is a winner.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Mads,

Truely a great Swans and Bones Saw and blog.

I felt as though I was in a time travel machine going back to experience the Crafters of the yester years, teathered to the present only by the cord of your sander and buffer. ;-)

What a Great Journey, thanks for sharing. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Thanks, Mads!
Your skills as a craftsman and a teacher are truly appreciated.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Beautiful Saw Mads, excellent job on the story of it's creation too!!
Does it cut as well as it looks?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Hi hi hi ho and a bottle of glue!
littlecope, yes it cuts soooo fine, but best of all the frame is sturdy.
Lew, I turn red here, smiles.
Grandpa, yes I admit I use power, but I like to get the feel, the spirit and do what my body alow me before using power.
Stefang, the saw has found it´s home with my Japanese tools… I think it must be due to the beauty and the red cord, but it will be used. It will be a nice thought though that it might live after me and pass down in hands of generations, smile here.
Glen, big smile.
Jamie, wonderful you!
Best thoughts and a warm smile,
Mads


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


The tensioner is really cool Mad, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Thx Mauricio, smiles here.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


been waiting for this final blog

excellent build mads
every detail crystal clear
and the saw is a treasure

i made one years ago
when my toy band saw was not working right
(it was not special
just straight boards

what i found out
is that a band saw blade
cut to whatever lenght needed
and both ends drilled
worked just fine
i just drove a nail in the arm ends
(slight angle)
and clipped the heads off
(like a hacksaw)
any size blade will do
the narrower the blade
the tighter the curves
(just like the band saw itself)

you inspire so much
thank you for that


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


David, dear David, so wonderful to see you! Thank you for you kind words. 
I will PM you soon, but life is busy here and lots of things happen.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Wow!
Looks GREAT.
Thanks for all the detailed information.
I need to build one.


----------



## Karhein (May 18, 2015)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping (blog)*
> 
> *Swans and bones - Frame saw for coping*
> Parts and Swans
> ...


Hi,
hhh, hope you did. ;-)
HansR, smiles here.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

